# Hand width on a surf rod?



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

For my own benefit and for a video I'm working on, I need expert advice on what distance apart one should place their hands on the rod when long distance casting. I know that widening my own grip produced longer casts, so it is important.

I've seen people measuring from the rod butt cap on their nipple or armpit to an outreached hand (what I used to go by). I've read that some casters widen their grip when they're casting heavier weights. "Whatever's comfortable" is not the answer I'm looking for, with all due respect... because again, what was comfortable for me turned out to not be optimal. Please get as specific as possible. I'm trying to piece together and present a formula that can be scaled for different body sizes, levels of strength, personal styles, and equipment.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2019)

Ask Tommy Farmer.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Matt Bizarro said:


> For my own benefit and for a video I'm working on, I need expert advice on what distance apart one should place their hands on the rod when long distance casting.
> 
> "Whatever's comfortable" is not the answer I'm looking for, with all due respect... because again, what was comfortable for me turned out to not be optimal. Please get as specific as possible. I'm trying to piece together and present a formula that can be scaled for different body sizes, levels of strength, personal styles, and equipment.


It doesn't work like that! The is no formula anyone could possibly come up with. If that were the case we'd only have one brand and length of golf clubs with just a few variations.

Line ten guys up and everyone of them will have something different in their cast. Different mechanics and style accomplishing the same thing. Handgrip spacing ? You ever seen the guys who mount their reel like 12 or less from the Butt of their rod in competition casting events? It appears not. I prefer my grip on my 8nBait rods around 31" another guy who is the same height and have the same arm length might like his at 28 or 29". They may not be as muscular as me or any other variable. How is it that Jason Day or any other average sized pro golfer punch a drive 300 plus yards and I'm high fiving everyone for just keeping it in the fairway?

Similar to the medical community who also tries to put everyone into one box. The same can not be said for casters. Thank God!


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Well, for example, someone came up with the "armpit to hand" formula. How dare they. 

I'd be curious to hear how rod builders and manufacturers decide where to place reel seats on custom and factory surf rods.

I'm also not clear on hand spacing meaning the space between the hands that is not covered by the hands, that space including the hands, or from the center of one hand to another... like when you say you space your hands 31" apart.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

DaBig2na said:


> It doesn't work like that! The is no formula anyone could possibly come up with. If that were the case we'd only have one brand and length of golf clubs with just a few variations.
> 
> Line ten guys up and everyone of them will have something different in their cast. Different mechanics and style accomplishing the same thing. Handgrip spacing ? You ever seen the guys who mount their reel like 12 or less from the Butt of their rod in competition casting events? It appears not. I prefer my grip on my 8nBait rods around 31" another guy who is the same height and have the same arm length might like his at 28 or 29". They may not be as muscular as me or any other variable. How is it that Jason Day or any other average sized pro golfer punch a drive 300 plus yards and I'm high fiving everyone for just keeping it in the fairway?
> 
> Similar to the medical community who also tries to put everyone into one box. The same can not be said for casters. Thank God!



Well said !!


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

" I'm also not clear on hand spacing meaning the space between the hands that is not covered by the hands, that space including the hands, or from the center of one hand to another.. "

This one should not be difficult to find by doing a search. Please let us know what you find.


----------

